# DHEA and HUMAN GROWTH HORMONE



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Is there a lab that tests dhea here in the UK? 

How about human growth hormone?

Thank you!


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Please google it. There is a lot of info about it.


----------

